# Dogma Handlebar



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

Wanted to get the groups take on the following. Building out my new Dogma, and I am stuck on the handlebar and stem. It seems like the integrated route is very sexy but definitely on the expensive and heavy end (see Most Talon). With that said, it would be blasphemous to go with a separate stem and handlebar route, and if not, what would be a worthy set up for such a beautiful bike?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

*Talon Compact*

Handlebars are pretty personal as far as what each individual likes, but I love my Talon Compact bar, even with it's weight. I lean towards a compact reach and bend and like a little width on the tops. I was worried that it was a little over-the-top cosmetically - it is, but that makes it blend in perfectly with a Pinarello. You are already spending a lot on a Dogma frame alone, so why skimp on the bar? You are also probably not going to end up with a weight weenie bike starting with the Dogma frame, so the extra grams shouldn't make much of a difference in the total bike weight.

I have a set of the ergo Talons in white in a 44 o-o if you are interested - I liked the compact bend better.

Good luck.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

The Most Tiger Lite stem is actually very light (100 - 130gr depending on length). Combined with a light weight aerobar and you've got a nice light package. I use a Easton EC90 Aerobar. Combined weight is 350gr.
Having said that, I chucked mine and threw on a Talon Compact combo. It's 75gr heavier and worth every extra gram and cent. Feels like my hoods are directly connected to my wheels :thumbsup: 
*MOST Tigerlite 120mm / Easton EC90 Aero 44 c-c = 350gr*








*Most Talon Compact 120mm / 46 o-o = 425gr*


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

I have the FSA Plasma integrated bars on my Prince. Very happy with them.


----------



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

I ended up going with the Cinelli Ram Solo and the Neo CK Stem. Combined weight of 350 gr. I know that I will end up going with the Talon later this year, but at least for now this will allow me to spend a little extra on the wheelset. Have any of you seen black bar tape with red stitching by chance? Not the ugly striped stuff fizik has just red stitching.


----------



## Alex_C (Aug 21, 2006)

*tape*

You can reverse the wrap of the Fizik dual tape to just show the red stitching. Looks great - only issue is around the hoods where you have to cover the wide stripe.


----------



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

Alex_C said:


> You can reverse the wrap of the Fizik dual tape to just show the red stitching. Looks great - only issue is around the hoods where you have to cover the wide stripe.


OH very cool, thank you!!


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ill put in a plug for the Integrated Talon bar/stem combo. Super stiff, very comfortable, and it looks great with the Dogma. 

I have the normal bar/stem combo on my training bike and the Integrated setup on the race bike that travels with the team. Both are a fantastic setup, but the integrated system i a little stiffer and more comfortable. I would put a set on the training bike, but they dont have an easy way of attaching an SRM mount for training, so I am sticking with the standard round bar.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

DiegoMontoya said:


> I have the FSA Plasma integrated bars on my Prince. Very happy with them.


Got any pics??


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Can you mount a bike computer (specifically a Garmin Edge 500) on the stem of an Talon compact?


----------



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

So, what color Talon would you guys go with on this color frame? Could I get away with anything other than black? I have the Campy Super Record white brake hoods and cables, and thinking maybe a white saddle?


----------



## mbradley (Apr 5, 2006)

Don't mean to sound skeptical, but can someone be a little more specific regarding the advantages of an integrated set versus separate bar and stem?

I've read the previous comments... "a little stiffer", "more comfortable", etc. But can someone address the structural or engineering reasons for these perceptions?


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

mbradley said:


> Don't mean to sound skeptical, but can someone be a little more specific regarding the advantages of an integrated set versus separate bar and stem?
> 
> I've read the previous comments... "a little stiffer", "more comfortable", etc. But can someone address the structural or engineering reasons for these perceptions?


NM...........


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

*Got to be black*



sbthaut said:


> So, what color Talon would you guys go with on this color frame? Could I get away with anything other than black? I have the Campy Super Record white brake hoods and cables, and thinking maybe a white saddle?


I love that color! Hoping one in 57.5 will show up on ebay. Other colors may work, but the black seems perfect for this frame.


----------



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

cycleboyco said:


> I love that color! Hoping one in 57.5 will show up on ebay. Other colors may work, but the black seems perfect for this frame.


 I seriously lucked out finding this one, never been built out, and I got it for a steal. So, with that said, can I get away with a white saddle??


----------



## pinarello_fan (Nov 15, 2010)

roadie92 said:


> Can you mount a bike computer (specifically a Garmin Edge 500) on the stem of an Talon compact?


Yes - I've got an Edge 800 mounted on my Talons no problems at all


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

I went with the Cinelli Ram 2 bar and stem integrated on my Dog... Very nice and it weighed about 400 grams.. Not a cheap stem, but beautiful.


----------



## rds1976 (Apr 12, 2006)

pinarello_fan said:


> Yes - I've got an Edge 800 mounted on my Talons no problems at all


Dont think so, stem is not rounded,garmin edge 500 mount doesnt fit well there, still looking for any good solution for fit, cause when u press garmin buttons it moves from side to side...
dont wanna use talon extender for computer mount - dont like it


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

rds1976 said:


> Dont think so, stem is not rounded,garmin edge 500 mount doesnt fit well there, still looking for any good solution for fit, cause when u press garmin buttons it moves from side to side...
> dont wanna use talon extender for computer mount - dont like it


I use a Garmin Edge 500 &/or 800 on my Talon Compact with no issues whats so ever. Fits very secure with the standard mount and 2 rubber o-rings. You could always use more o-rings for an even more secure attachment.


----------



## rds1976 (Apr 12, 2006)

rhauft said:


> I use a Garmin Edge 500 &/or 800 on my Talon Compact with no issues whats so ever. Fits very secure with the standard mount and 2 rubber o-rings. You could always use more o-rings for an even more secure attachment.


will make pic for better explain, the mount doesnt lie on stem on full area. it is like a plate on the top of triangle fixed with o-rings on the sides


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

rds1976 said:


> will make pic for better explain, the mount doesnt lie on stem on full area. it is like a plate on the top of triangle fixed with o-rings on the sides


I understand your concern but mine feels secure, even on rough roads here in Northern Cal.


----------



## rds1976 (Apr 12, 2006)

rhauft said:


> I understand your concern but mine feels secure, even on rough roads here in Northern Cal.


yes it is secure for rides, np, but touching my edge 500 and pressing buttons it wobbles and mostly it becomes uncentered on stem then. imho polar tape mount fits better for talon


----------



## pinarello_fan (Nov 15, 2010)

rds1976 said:


> Dont think so, stem is not rounded,garmin edge 500 mount doesnt fit well there, still looking for any good solution for fit, cause when u press garmin buttons it moves from side to side...
> dont wanna use talon extender for computer mount - dont like it


Works perfectly well for me - ~2000 miles (some of my local roads here in the UK are awful) and no issues - see here for proof


----------



## rds1976 (Apr 12, 2006)

pinarello_fan said:


> Works perfectly well for me - ~2000 miles (some of my local roads here in the UK are awful) and no issues - see here for proof


as I said, yes, no problem, it holds well, even when u press buttons(talking about 500 not 800 model) standing on the ground, but try do some intensive uphill and simultaneously press lap button....it simply wobbles on stem, nothing serious, but i can imagine more tight fit as I have on my 2nd bike stem - rounded one


----------

